# CPO1 Steve MacFadyen - 29 Oct 09



## kratz (4 Nov 2009)

Late last night I read the following. For those who knew him and would like to pass along their condolences.



> 301931Z OCT 09
> FM NAVRESHQ QUEBEC
> TO NAVRESGEN
> BT
> ...


----------

